
This is actually what America would look like without gerrymandering - csense
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/13/this-is-actually-what-america-would-look-like-without-gerrymandering/
======
grayje
The same story from 2014:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2014/06/03/this-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2014/06/03/this-
computer-programmer-solved-gerrymandering-in-his-spare-time/)

Not that it isn't still very, very relevant...

~~~
DerekL
Also, the president mentioned redistricting reform in his State of the Union
address. [http://www.vox.com/2016/1/12/10758738/obama-state-of-the-
uni...](http://www.vox.com/2016/1/12/10758738/obama-state-of-the-
union-2016-gerrymandering)

------
DerekL
In the algorithm's redistricting of Maryland, two of the districts have parts
on either side of the Chesapeake Bay. The algorithm should consider the actual
travel time between two points, and not the straight-line distance.

